# Rigid Work



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Is that ladder captive like>>>









:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:~CS~


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You should have support for the sealtite and the conduit coming out the top of the box on the tight


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> You should have support for the sealtite and the conduit coming out the top of the box on the tight


I was gone by the time they wired the valves. I got to pipe in some of the control wiring conduits into those enclosures.

I bet they supported that sealtite, I'll ask the boss. I can see the cable ties or something, but can't see if it's secured. 

Most of the conduit is attached to strut. That's 1" Grc and isn't going anywhere. The one on the far right is attached about 3' back to strut that is welded to the gas train.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Another view


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Another view


Nice job..:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

When you get done there, the curtains need to get hung.


WTH is with that ladder?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Nice job..:thumbup:


 Thx Harry



Celtic said:


> When you get done there, the curtains need to get hung.
> 
> 
> WTH is with that ladder?


 I was gone by the time they took this picture. Back of a plant, so they like it.


This job was another pressure cooker. Out of town, had to stay in a hotel. The work hours started at 8 for about 2 days, then went to 10's, then I had to work Sat *and* Sun 11 hrs I finally had to leave after about 2 weeks, because my business at home was being ran by my employee  and things started to drag on without me around.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats it for?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Whats it for?


This one feeds 6 ovens for heating toxic fumes, to reduce emissions for compliance, before going into the atmosphere.

There is another large oven for another type of process, with it's own new controllers and similar set up. The incoming gasline feeding these is about 6" in diameter.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

dronai said:


> This one feeds 6 ovens for heating toxic fumes, to reduce emissions for compliance, before going into the atmosphere. There is another large oven for another type of process, with it's own new controllers and similar set up. The incoming gasline feeding these is about 6" in diameter.


 Are you fixing the sriratcha problem ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> Are you fixing the sriratcha problem ?


 
No :laughing: I saw that on the news. No this is adhesives.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

From the thread title I thought this was gonna be about "marital relations. " :laughing:

Great looking work dronai....and I can only imagine how things here started to slip while you were gone.


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks good.


----------

